# Winterize pressure tank



## pa_ron (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi guys, I have been reading a few things on this site and your information is very helpful and much appreciated. I purchased a fixer upper in northeast PA. Which has one of those blue water pressure tanks in my crawlspace. I drive for a living and I winterize when I leave. I drain the pipes that I can and add RV antifreeze to my traps and toilet. This past week however was very cold and the ball valve and a pipe came apart from freezing as well as water freezing inside the pressure tank. My question is until I move the tank and inclose it will these next five steps work to winterize my tank?

1 - Turn off the power to the submerged well pump. 
2 - Run the water until it stops.
3 - drain the tank by the drain valve on the tank, also emptying the pipe with the ball valve on it.
4 - When I return home put a small electric heater near the tank to warm up the bladder.
5 - Turn on the power and refill the tank.

Are these step advisable?

Thank you for your input, Sincerely, Ron


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome Ron:
It sounds like a plan to me, Man. You had that one worked out before you called, didn't you?
Glenn


----------



## pa_ron (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Glenn for confirming my hopes in winterizing this tank. I was unsure about draining the water. I thought it would the release air pressure as well but that does not appear to be the case. I will be fixing the pipes when I return home this weekend and hopefully the bladder will be OK. Once I fill it back up, Ill try the air valve to see if water comes out which is something I read here in the forum to find out if the bladder is torn. Thank you for your input, Ron


----------

